# Bearlas kitten pink has gone on too rainbow bridge



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Many members of the forum have heard countless stories about Bearla and her kitten pink. Pink sadly passed on after loosing a battle to feline lukemia. We had not been aware of this problem until recently and despite regular vet checkups it went on diagnosed until recently.

Pink, Bearla misses you little girl, she still sleeps with your toys tucked beneath her chin. She carries around your blankey and she wants you to know just how much she loves and misses you. You brought alot of love and mischieve into our lives while you were here. Bearla would be frantic when you decided to camp out in the Christmas tree and remember how she would lay and wait patiently for you to come down and then carry you off to bed?

Your pain is now over hon, you adopted mom's heart will one day heal but you will remain in her heart forever. You were the strangest little thing, we love you baby, bearla loves you. Have fun in rainbow bridge and dont get into too much mischeive. There are alot of German shepherds up there for you to keep company and im sure that one or two will be watching over you. Im sure our King will. Rest in peace angel.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have one kitty with FELV and one that is negative. I keep the 2 seperated, but the one that's negative is vaccinated as well. I've been lucky with Iris so far. I've had her about a year now and only 1 infection I've had to treat her for. 


It's never easy to lose a friend, RIP little Pink.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Its not easy to loose them, especially when you did not see it coming. She started loosing weight pretty fast and the funny thing is that we had her too the vet just before christmas for her shots then she got sick just after christmas.

bearla has been really upset. my daughter has been bringing bearlas baby sister over alot for them to play and that helps


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bearlasmom, hugs to you, and extra hugs to sweetheart Bearla. RIP darling precious Pink!


----------



## Arobryn (Nov 1, 2007)

Bearlasmom and all your family - I'm so very sorry. I'm sharing a good cry for all of you. We lost our Bobcat a couple weeks ago - he was old and it was time, but nothing ever makes it easy. Thanks for sharing with us. I'm truely sorry.

~L'aura


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss, what a cute kitty! Please give bearla a hug from me. She will be waiting at the bridge for you all. My thoughts are with your family at this sad time.

Cindy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Awwwww, little Pink was so pretty, I love that picture of her. My condolences to Bearlas, you, your family and othes who loved her.

Rest in peace Pink.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Bearla says to say thank you for all of your condolences. Im glad that Bearlas baby sister is with my duaghter. She has been bringing Misty over for bearla to play with and i will be taking Bearla over there with me while i am working. Bearla said to say that she is sorry to hear about Bobcat laura. She gives two paws to you.
thank you all from bearla


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Pink was a beautiful kitty and obviously full of life. That picture is adorable! Poor Bearla will miss her kitty, I'm sure. Run free and healthy sweet Pink...


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

its hard to believe that she was sick when you look at the pic. but we had noticed even then that she had been loosing a bit of weight and that she just did not seem herself. The vet told us it could just be a adjustment to having another dog around and then when the tests came back......
We tried treatments and we knew that it was not happening. What tore us apart is that she died sleeping in between Bearlas front paws one night while they were asleep in my closet. Bearla howled in the middle of the night and began whining frantically. when i got up Bearla was frantically licking her. It took awhile before she would allow us to take pink from her. the poor girl. She was a true momma right to the last second. we had been contemplating putting pink to sleep because we didnt want her to suffer anymore but we had the decision taken out of our hands.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your story made me cry, esp. the cute picture of a truely loved kitty.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

My heart goes out to you, your family and especially Bearla. Your family has been through so much lately. Bearla, Hugs to you sweetheart. I know Pink kept watch over you when you were sick by laying on top of your kennel. She now looks down from Rainbow bridge, she is still watching out for you.
Hugs to you all. I am truly broken up by this.
Rest in peace little Pink kitty! You will be miss!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a lovely kitty. I'm very sorry for your loss!!

RIP Pink.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

> Quote: What tore us apart is that she died sleeping in between Bearlas front paws one night while they were asleep in my closet. Bearla howled in the middle of the night and began whining frantically. when i got up Bearla was frantically licking her. It took awhile before she would allow us to take pink from her.


That just really tugged on my heart. This is how close Mali and our kitty TyTy were. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your familys loss.....may her memory be a blessing to all that knew her.
Rosa


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. RIP precious girl.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your and Bearla's loss. She was such a pretty kitty. Run free little Pink


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your families lost.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

thank you all, bearla says to send you all her love. 
she really misses pink she has been so upset ever since she has been gone


----------

